# Finished objects (knitting)



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

This year I'm definitely behind on my knitting goals (always seems to be the way)...I got some nicer yarn that I'm excited to work with (not to say that what I've got on the needles atm isn't nice yarn, but its a new to me fiber blend and I'm excited), but I've told myself I MUST finish what I have on the needles before I cast on with this new yarn. 

I have 2 more projects to wrap up before I can dive in...this was the quick and easy one:


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

Alrightie, one more to go before I can dig into the pretty yarn I told myself I wouldn't touch until I got these projects done. This is the Celtic Myths shawl from ravelry...it's made from 100% wool, on I think it was size 7 needles. If I were to do this one again, I'd use smaller needles and go for a few more repeats of the body...anywho. Yay!

Don't mind my floor...or the random citrus plants under the grow light in the background...


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

The shawl is beautiful. I'm not familiar with the Celtic Myth pattern - do you use a cable needle for the crossovers? I'm making a scarf right now with a three strand cable on either side and a textured band in the middle. The cabling is my favourite part of the scarf and I want to do more cable somethings after I finish the scarf, but I'm not sure I could manage such fine cables as your pattern shows.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

You do use cables, I had a kid wander off with my cable needle, so I just used a spare size 4 dpn that I had lying around. Its a pretty straight forward pattern. You need to know how to yarn over, m1L, m1r, knit, purl, purl 2 together, knit 2 together and how to read a chart (its pretty easy) for the cabled portion. You knit the body, and then cast on 38ish stitches at the end of a row, and purl together 2 stitches every other row to connect your 38 cast on to the body of the shawl. It does get a bit boring about halfway through the body...then picks up when your doing the cables. At little past the halfway mark on the cables I was over cables...but I also recently started a job where I work overnights (last week was 50 hours in 4 days) and it seems that all I do is sleep on my days off, which slowed down progress. You can get the pattern for free on ravelry. Celtic Myths Fingering Shawl link here

If you know the basics of cabling, but not the other items, I'd recommend it as a good learning pattern.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

thank you for the recommendation CinnamonHarvest. I clicked on the link and read the cable instructions. I think this is doable, perhaps trying a swatch first to see if I can keep track accurately.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

alida said:


> thank you for the recommendation CinnamonHarvest. I clicked on the link and read the cable instructions. I think this is doable, perhaps trying a swatch first to see if I can keep track accurately.


I usually print out charts and vandalize them as I go...its really the front side you need to keep track of, the back side you just knit the ones that look like knits on the wrong side, and purl the ones that look like purls on the wrong side. Also...on the wrong side, with the exception of the border and the last 3 stitches your purls (which are your knitted cables on the right side) will be in groups of 2 or 4 only (since your knitted cables are 2 wide)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW What beautiful knitting you do CH. I'm so impressed!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Both those projects are beautiful! I keep telling myself I want to learn to knit better...maybe I can find a local class???


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> WOW What beautiful knitting you do CH. I'm so impressed!


Once you get certain techniques down it's waaaay easier than it looks to be sure.



sisterpine said:


> Both those projects are beautiful! I keep telling myself I want to learn to knit better...maybe I can find a local class???


I've got one more to finish before I'm allowed to touch the luxury fiber I picked up...and I've been at it off and on for a year (it has been quite the journey...). The sleeves have proven to be the devil reincarnate...though in reality its likely my inexperience added to having to adjust the measurements for the future recipient of said sweater.

You tube is great for learning new knitting things, I did start another shawl...but I rationalized it as being a mindless knit that I can do when I don't have the time to sit and work on the "Sweater of Doom" sleeves for an extended period of time. I recommend picking a pattern that's something you want to learn how to do...and then looking up what stitches you don't know...I try to do 1 or 2 new to me stitches when I'm in the mood to learn something new


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

In the past year, after I retired, I took a knitting class, which was well worth it. We did a small afghan of 12 squares, each one a different pattern. Doing that really did teach me the various stitches . It's called Building Blocks, by KnitPurlHunter, and there is a booklet for the afghan. She also has a wonderful website with very good videos of stitches, ways to do things - all in all a great source of knitting info. I did look at a number of other uTube videos, but these are the best - due to good photography, good explanations, etc. I'm going to do the afghan again in different yarn as a baby blanket. I highly recommend it! ( and not connected in any way!)


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

Pyrpup2016 said:


> In the past year, after I retired, I took a knitting class, which was well worth it. We did a small afghan of 12 squares, each one a different pattern. Doing that really did teach me the various stitches . It's called Building Blocks, by KnitPurlHunter, and there is a booklet for the afghan. She also has a wonderful website with very good videos of stitches, ways to do things - all in all a great source of knitting info. I did look at a number of other uTube videos, but these are the best - due to good photography, good explanations, etc. I'm going to do the afghan again in different yarn as a baby blanket. I highly recommend it! ( and not connected in any way!)


Ooooh going to have to hunt this down...I'm not doing baby blankets anytime soon, but a blanket is on my actual someday list of knitting to dos for sure, and I love looking at what other people have come up with


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Love your shawl and the socks are perfect!


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

So... it's been too long since I finished a project. I cheated and did a small project with the merino/cashmere/qivuit/silk blend I picked up. Happy with the end result, and am so glad I have more.

The sweater of doom still isn't done....ugh


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

"The sweater of doom"


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes, it's a sweater I started last year for my dad....4" of cables later and I had to rip it back to the shoulders as my mum sent me dahs measurements and it was 3" too small on each side (I was doing the xl size...and dad is large but not round so....it's been much trial and error). I have knitted over half a mile of yarn into that beast.

I'm still working on the sleeves. I hate this sweater. I hate it with an otherworldly sort of loathing that can't be healthy towards an inanimate object (though I do think that it may at times be sentient). Buuut I love my dah and he hasn't had a homemade sweater since he was a kid.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had problems with getting a sweater's sleeves right too. Also had problems getting the "width" correct. Finally I learned to "increase" only at the top of the sleeve then knit a row, then increase another, knit a row, etc. This made the top of the sleeve look much better. I also learned to start knitting down the "side" of the sweater BEFORE I got to the shoulder, which helped extend the width of the sweater.  Hope this helps. (Mind you, I've been using a 41-peg round loom for this.)


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> I had problems with getting a sweater's sleeves right too. Also had problems getting the "width" correct. Finally I learned to "increase" only at the top of the sleeve then knit a row, then increase another, knit a row, etc. This made the top of the sleeve look much better. I also learned to start knitting down the "side" of the sweater BEFORE I got to the shoulder, which helped extend the width of the sweater.  Hope this helps. (Mind you, I've been using a 41-peg round loom for this.)


It's a top down sweater...I've completed bottom up sweaters since beginning them and man oh man do I prefer that! 

I've been using crochet stitch markers for the decreases and that's helped a ton


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What's a "crochet stitch marker"?


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

They're used to keep track of things like increases, decreases, pattern changes or repeats and that sort of thing. 

Particularly useful when you have a project that takes months (I swear this sweater will not hit the 2 year mark)


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

Not finished...I've got at least another month on this thing...but I did finish one of the two sleeves on the sweater of doom... FINALLY


----------

